# شرح عربى لجهاز gps trimble



## عبدالباقى الامين (30 يونيو 2009)

شرح مبسط لجهاز gps trimble ارجو ان يستفاد منه . دعواتكم يا إخوة:12:


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (30 يونيو 2009)

المعذرة نسيت ان اضع الرابط - اليكموه الآن :
http://www.4shared.com/file/115178306/ae1a75c/___TRIMBLE_GPS.html


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 يوليو 2009)




----------



## السندباد المساحي (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يالغالي وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير ..............................


----------



## eng: issa (2 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على هذاالموضوع


----------



## الطاهر الزين (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وبركة ومتعك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## ورد النيل (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي فؤاد (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (2 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز علي المجهود الرائع 
جاري التحميل


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (2 يوليو 2009)

جزيتم الف خير وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس دبع (2 يوليو 2009)

شششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا جزيييييييييييييلا


----------



## surveyor 1983 (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سولارلونر (5 يوليو 2009)

ارجوك رفع هذه الصوره من المنتدى وذلك لكوني عراقيه ترى كما يرى اكثر العراقيين اللذين يفكرون في عقولهم انها اسائت للصحافه العراقيه واثبتت اننا لانستطيع ان نعبر عن انفسنا غير بالضرب و(القنادر )وهذا تصرف غير لائق من وجهه نضري ومن وجهه نضر الكثيريين اللذين تعرفت عليهم في مجال عملي


----------



## سولارلونر (5 يوليو 2009)

اسفه لكن نسيت ان اشكر الاخ عبد الباقي الامين على الشرح شكرا


----------



## خضرصافى (16 أكتوبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## abdolkadr (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله بك اخ عبد الباقي دائما مبدع
وين ما عاد نشوفك لا صوت ولا صورة الله يسامحك​


----------



## abdolkadr (17 أكتوبر 2009)

و احلى تقييم للاخ عبد الباقي 100\100


----------



## علاء الدين فارس (17 أكتوبر 2009)

يا شباب الرابط مو موجود وين راح


----------



## امير عوض (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اى عمل مهما كان بسيط لكنه جيد عند الاخرين لذلك لك الشكر 

انا متخصص فى الترمبل عشان كده احب اى موضوع عنه . الى الامام .................


:20::20::20:


----------



## أبوالمعتز (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن ياأخوان المنتدى يفتقر إلى دروس عملية في مجال الجي بي إس ولذلك من لدية الخبرة العملية في هذا الجانب أرجو بأن يدلو بدلوه وبالأخص أستخدام rtk من الناحية العملية.
أشكركم جميعا


----------



## jamil jamil (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## حسااام (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مع الف شكر الك


----------



## عزت محروس (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mostafammy (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ووفقنا جميعا لخدمة المسلمين


----------



## صقر العايد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sabryano (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدجبل (1 يناير 2010)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## moh.gh.81 (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hisham omran (22 مارس 2010)

يا م/ابوبكر لحد دلوقتى مش لاقى شرح لكيفة شرح كميات الحفر و الردم ياريت الافادة


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (23 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا . جزاك الله خيرا . جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## narutokon (23 مارس 2010)

Machkour 3la al 3amal al jad fi tatwir al maydan


----------



## وائل رمضان عبدة (23 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هذة المجهود


----------



## محمود جابر2010 (29 مارس 2010)

thanxxxxxx


----------



## k0n9 (29 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (29 مارس 2010)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## mez eng (30 مارس 2010)

مفيش GPS simulator


----------



## علياء على حمدى (30 مارس 2010)

متعك الله بالصحة والعافية


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## salahleica (21 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## pshl (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## talan77 (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى كسلا (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولاً أحب أن اهنئيك بهذا المجهود الجبار وثانياً أحب أن أشكرك على هذا الجهد وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم وأعانكم الله وآنار بصائركم وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## مصطفى كسلا (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاءك الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (28 أبريل 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى مصطفى , جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك , نسأل الله ان يوفقنا لكل خير ويسدد خطانا.


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedazab (21 مايو 2010)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## salahleica (14 يونيو 2010)

tochkar ya ghali


----------



## abu_karam (16 يونيو 2010)

الرابط غير صالح 
مشكور يا باشا


----------



## odwan (17 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## محمد عميرة (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ROUDS (19 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى ولكن الرابط لا يعمل
برجاء التاكد من الرابط


----------



## فالكون (19 يونيو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (13 يوليو 2010)

_مشكوررررررررررررررررا_


----------



## حارث البدراني (14 يوليو 2010)

تسلم يا اخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (14 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر لا يعمل الرابط


----------



## hooiy9 (26 يوليو 2010)

الف الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (26 يوليو 2010)

*مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​*


​


----------



## freka (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (4 نوفمبر 2010)

عافاك الله وزادك من نعيمه بس الرابط منيح يلي تذكرته لأني مباشرة قلت وين الرابط هههههههه


----------



## فالكون (4 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط غيؤ صالح


----------



## surveyor_sayed (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يآهندسـه على المجهود بس للأسف الينك مش شغال


----------



## صباحووو (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ / عبدالباقى الأمين 
نأمل منك إعادة تحميل الكتاب ، لأن الرابط غير صالح 
وشكرا ...​


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## حمدي الخولي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاز ولك الشكر


----------



## همام عبد الرازق (6 يونيو 2011)

اذا كان الرابط مش شغال ازاى يا كرم ابراهيم جارى التحميل


----------



## nizarnet (6 يونيو 2011)

*الرابط غيؤ صالح*​


----------



## ROUDS (7 يونيو 2011)

برجاء تحديث الرابط وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed almassahh (7 يونيو 2011)

بحاول انزل الموضوع بس بتجيني رسالة تقول انه الرابط ليس صحيحا ... ارجو المساعدة


----------



## م/الفقي (3 يناير 2012)

الرابط غير صالح


----------



## yassinebouzid (13 سبتمبر 2013)

Le lien de fichier que vous avez demandé n'est pas valide.


----------

